# أين أفضل مكان يعطي كورسات plc في مصر



## E n g . A l i (8 يونيو 2011)

أنا طالب هندسة ميكاترونكس سنة 3 و التيرم الجاي اول تيرم الي في سنة رابعة 
وين أحسن مكان معتمد لكورسات plc في مصر مش مهم التكلفة المهم الجودة و الاعتمادية 
انا اسمعت في شركة سيمينز في حدا بيعرف وين مقر هادي الشركة .
بارك الله فيكم​


----------



## miltronique (11 يونيو 2011)

السلام عليكم
,الله ماني عارف وين واذا وجدتها خبرني
ماهي plc


----------

